# Powder Conversions to Injectables



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

*Test Enanthate 5 gram conversion*

Needed
5 grams test E
Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
15.25 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 20ml @ 250mg/ml


*Test Enanthate 10 gram conversion*

Needed
10 grams test E
Benzyl Alcahol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 40ml @ 250mg/ml


*Test Cypionate 5 gram conversion*

Needed
5 grams test c
Benzyl Alcahol 1ml 5% BA
15.25 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 20ml @ 250mg/ml


*Test Cypionate 10 gram conversion*

Needed
10 grams test c
Benzyl Alcahol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 40ml @ 250mg/ml


*EQ for 5 grams of powder*
(eq is actually liquid at room temp.)

5 grams EQ
20.50 ml oil
.75 ba 3% BA
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 25ml @ 200mg/ml 

1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams
Grams * 0.85 = ml of Bold Undec to use.

EQ is virtually idiot proof, so I would recommend making all of your product in one sitting if you have more than 5 or 10 grams of EQ, instead of trying to weigh out 5 or 10 grams of it.


*EQ for 10 grams of powder * 
(eq is actually liquid at room temp.)

10 grams EQ
41 ml oil
1.5 ba 3% BA
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50ml @ 200mg/ml 

1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams
Grams * 0.85 = ml of Bold Undec to use.

EQ is virtually idiot proof, so I would recommend making all of your product in one sitting if you have more than 5 or 10 grams of EQ, instead of trying to weigh out 5 or 10 grams of it.


*Test Prop for 5 grams*

5 grams powder
36.25 ml sesame oil
2.5ml Benzyl AlcoholA 5%
7.5ml Benzyl Benzoate 15%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 100mg/ml


*Test Prop for 10 grams*

10 grams powder
72.5 ml sesame oil
5ml Benzyl AlcoholA 5%
15ml Benzyl Benzoate 15%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 100 ml @ 100mg/ml


*Deca for 5 grams*

5 grams powder
18.75ml sesame oil
1.25ml BA 5%
1.25ml BB 5%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml


*Deca for 10 grams*

10 grams powder
37.5 ml sesame oil
2.5ml BA 5%
2.5ml BB 5%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml


*Tren (Powder not pellets) for 5 grams*

5 grams tren powder
43.75 ml sesame oil
2.5 ml BA 5% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 100mg/ml


*Tren (powder not pellets) for 10 grams*

10 grams tren powder
84.5 ml sesame oil
5 ml BA 5% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 100 ml @ 100mg/ml


*Courtesy Big Mike at Xtrememass.com*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 27, 2005)

This is a great read. I have one question. Why is it when your brewing Test E the conversion is for 40 ml's. Why not 50 ml's as I'm getting ready to brew my first test and my vials are 50ml vials

Someone please give me an answere to my question.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 27, 2005)

You could dilute it to make 50 or buy 40ml vials if it bothers you that bad.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2005)

You need more powder to make 50ml than 40. You can make any amount you want at any strength. 
Tell me what you want and I will give you the amounts of eveything you need.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 27, 2005)

Powder Calculator:
http://absinth.greatnow.com/calcpowder2.html


----------



## basskiller (Jan 24, 2010)

the deca numbers are wrong. Harvey Balboner who originally made these recipes for us made a mistake in the numbers
these are the correct numbers.. The BB was off by .10% and should have been .15% instead of .05% which throws the some of the other numbers off  
corrected numbers in *red*
~ basskiller

Deca for 5 grams

5 grams powder
16.25ml sesame oil
1.25ml BA 5%
3.75ml BB 15%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml


Deca for 10 grams

10 grams powder
32.50 ml sesame oil
2.5 ml BA 5%
7.50 ml BB 15%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml


----------

